# "Hack" to make kernel / kernel x86  instead of x64

## GenProm

Hi fellow Gentoo user,

i had to rebuild my kernel today to get cryptsetup to work. This worked with no issue. But i noticed some strange things..

1. Im on x64 but the kernel (bzImage) gets build into arch/x86 (Console message after make). If i use this file i can use my modules after i did modules_install and a reboot. If i use the arch/x86_64.. bzImage and do modules_install i can boot but my modules will not work. Also there are no modules in the x86_64 folder only in the x86 folder. How do i tell the kernel to build on x64 ?

Why is that and how can build a real x64 kernel with working modules afterwards? If i use a x86 kernel to boot do i get the speed advantage of x86_64 ?

2. Because of the emerge --update world today my kernel would not compile with make i had to use a hack described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881333.html

After i did this kernel will compile but i get a blank screen after i got past grub. Then KDE starts right up. There is no more frambuffer (vesa) console... Why ? Could that hack effect that ? Did the kernel update (while emerge update world) change something in the config? I use the ck sources. Will probably try this with the gentoo sources.

Thanks for clarify so far..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GenProm,

Once upon a time, there was some separate source code for the 32 bit and 64 bit Intel/AMD systems.

Around kernel2.6.26 the two branches were merged into x86  and i386 and x86_64 both became symlinks to x86.

You can tell is you have a 32 bit or 64 bit kernel by looking at uname -a. 

```
Linux NeddySeagoon 3.0.1-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 16 20:04:31 BST 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The x86_64 tells its 64bit. ix86 indicates 32 bit.

----------

## GenProm

Hello NeddySeagoon,

Thanks for helping me out with that. I have a x64 kernel  :Very Happy: 

I'm just curious what is it with that new kernel and the framebuffer thing.... 

Anayway have a good week

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GenProm,

Framebuffer still works but if you have an Xorg driver that needs KMS, your choice of frambuffer is very limited.

I think vesa framebuffer still works with KMS but thats about all.

Make a post in the Pappys Seeds thread in Unsupported Software. Pappy knows about kernels.

----------

